# Testdrive Unlimited mit Gamepad ?



## ForgottenRealm (13. März 2008)

Hi ihrs 

Ich hab hier seit Monaten TDU rumliegen und habs die ersten Tage über Tastatur gespielt; eine zumutung. Die Lenkung reagiert erst garnicht und dann zieht das Auto unkontrollierbar rüber und schlingert bis es an ner Hauswand endet.

Danach hab ich mein altes M$ Lenkrad angeklemmt, womit es deutlich leichter zu lenken ist, allerdings sind die Pedale alles andere als ergonomisch und irgendwie zieht das Lenkrad in 12 Uhr Stellung trozdem ein wenig nach rechts, wodurch ich immer gegenlenken muss.

Da ich das Spiel trozdem gerne endlich mal spielen wollte, dacht ich mir probiers doch mal mit nem Gamepad. Altes Sidewinder USB Pad angeschlossen und, ich machs kurz, auch das war nicht wirklich Spielbar - was wohl am wuseligem Digi-Pad liegt.

Hab damals ewig N64 gespielt und bin da mitm Analog-Stick immer gut klargekommen auch bei Rennspielen.

Jetzt hab ich gehört, dass das Logitech Wingman II (als Wireless, ich mag Kabel an Steuergeräten einfach nicht) ganz gut sein soll. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, kann ich bei genanntem Gamepad den linken Stick als Lenkung nehmen oder gehts nur mit dem Digi-Pad ? Hab bei Alternate in den Produktbewertungen gelesen, dass es einerseits mit TDU geht, andererseits solls nicht gehen.

Wär schön wenn ich ne fixe Antwort bekommen würde da ich mir das Teil heut noch holen wollte


----------



## Schnappy (13. März 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Hi ihrs
> 
> Ich hab hier seit Monaten TDU rumliegen und habs die ersten Tage über Tastatur gespielt; eine zumutung. Die Lenkung reagiert erst garnicht und dann zieht das Auto unkontrollierbar rüber und schlingert bis es an ner Hauswand endet.
> 
> ...




Hallo erst mal,

also ich zocke ja auch viel Test Drive Unlimited und benutze ein Gampad.

Ich könnte dir ein sehr gutes Gampad empfehlen : Logitech Cordless  RumblePad 2 ist mein persönlicher Favorit.

mfg Schnappy 

bei weiteren Fragen kannst mir ja ne PM schicken...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. März 2008)

Hi 

Ok das war auch das, welches ich meinte.

Habs mir grad mal bei Atelco geholt (grad noch 1 im Laden gewesen ), angeklemmt, installiert, TDU angeschmissen.

Spielt sich supi


----------



## Schnappy (13. März 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ok das war auch das, welches ich meinte.
> 
> ...




das freut mich das es funktioniert .... 

ich hab mit diesem bis etz auch noch nie probleme gehabt.

nur noch zur info: wenn du den treiber installierst kann man sogar noch die vibration  noch einstellen und die empfindlichkeit von den analog-sticks .

mfg Schnappy


----------



## Oliver (14. März 2008)

Autos fahre ich mit Lenkrad und Pedalen, Motorräder lassen sich aber deutlich besser mit Gamepad steuern


----------



## Buzzz (14. März 2008)

Muss ich auch mal versuchen. Hab bis jetzt immer mit Tastatur gesteuert.


----------



## Triple-Y (14. März 2008)

joo geiles game, wie weit ist dein Fortschritt??  schon alles freigespielt - alle bikes ??? 
wenn ja, würdest deine savegames mir schicken wolln - ???


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. März 2008)

Nich wirklich weit  ~ 10% oder so ... hab jetzt erst richtig angefangen zu spielen.

Macht aber richtig Fun das Game, Grafik is auch super. Vor allem die Kommentare der Models ect als Beifahrer sind genial "och macht nichts, ich kann auch nicht fahren ..."


----------



## Schnappy (15. März 2008)

Triple-Y schrieb:


> joo geiles game, wie weit ist dein Fortschritt??  schon alles freigespielt - alle bikes ???
> wenn ja, würdest deine savegames mir schicken wolln - ???




also hab so 93% Spielfortschritt.

aber dir nen Savegame zu schicken wäre sinnlos, da das Savegame an deinen CD-Key sowie auch Gamespy Account gebunden is. Von daher haste pech mit nem anderen Savegame.... 

Ergo: musst´e alles selber fahren


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. März 2008)

Wird in die % "fertig" auch das kaufen von Klamotten mit eingerechnet ?


----------



## Schnappy (15. März 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Wird in die % "fertig" auch das kaufen von Klamotten mit eingerechnet ?




das kann ich gar net so richtig beantworten ... aber ich werd mich mal schlau machen


----------



## Buzzz (15. März 2008)

Wenn man z.B. 10 Teile von Ecko gekauft hat bekommt man dafür Punkte für seinen Rang. Meintest du das vielleicht?


----------



## redfalcon (16. März 2008)

Schau einfach in einem deiner Häuser unter "Spielfortschritt" nach. Da siehst du alles, was zum Spielfortschritt in Prozent beiträgt


----------



## msdd63 (3. April 2008)

ich spiel tdu mit einem pad von speedlink. normalerweise lenke ich mit dem linken analogstick und mit dem rechten gebe ich gas und bremse(need for speed most wanted). bei tdu kann ich zwar mit dem linken lenken, aber mit dem rechten kann ich nicht gas geben und bremsen. doooooooof!!!!!!!


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

Ich zocke TDU mit einem Logitech Gamepad(chillstream).

-->>Ich Steuere das Auto mit dem linken und gebe Gas mit dem rechten analog Stick.....ohne Probleme

Gruß 
Fransen


----------



## maurice (20. Mai 2008)

Hi, Leute eine Frage? Kann man TDU auch mit einem 360XBox Pad spielen, gibt es da ein UpDate. Kann nämlich weder den linken/rechten Stick benutzen und Gas, Bremse funktioniert auch nicht unten bei den zwei Tastern.


----------



## Budweiser (29. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele TDU seit eh und je mit nem Logitech Rumple Pad mit Handschlatung und Hand Kubblung hatte noch nie probs mit dem Teil und habe TDU schon seit dem es auf dem MArkt ist  .

Lenkrad habe ich zwar mal ausprobeirt aber damit geht ja garnichts  .


----------



## Elkgrin (29. Mai 2008)

maurice schrieb:


> Hi, Leute eine Frage? Kann man TDU auch mit einem 360XBox Pad spielen, gibt es da ein UpDate. Kann nämlich weder den linken/rechten Stick benutzen und Gas, Bremse funktioniert auch nicht unten bei den zwei Tastern.



Ich zocke mit dem XBOX360 Wireless Controller, alles ohne Probleme, alles einwandfrei belegbar. Spielversion ist 1.66a glaube.

Was sagt denn "Systemsteuerung -> Gamecontroller"? Geht da alles?


----------



## esqe (7. Juni 2008)

Mit Logitech Rumblepad2 keine Probs. Unter XP x64 aber ohne Rumble...


----------

